# Request for turned items



## Mizer (Oct 27, 2012)

I have a big show coming up on the second week of Nov. I have room for just a little bit more stuff. Maybe two 16 inch square sized display area. In particular I am looking for some peppermills, If interested let me know. Small commission on my part, mostly I am looking to add variety to my booth other than just cutting boards, wine bottle holders and candy machines. I also think I have Pens and Bangles and a few turned and Christmas ornaments covered other than that I am open.


----------

